# Carousel Needs Attention



## chilerelleno (Dec 22, 2017)

The last five featured threads have been up for a long time, and it appears that only the most recent in the first slot have been being taken out of rotation.

I can see 3-4 weeks, but some are dating from October and early November.
Don't know if this is a glitch or what, but' lets get some new featured threads up there.

There have been plenty of worthy cooks posted, especially from newer members.
So let's get some new stuff up there.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 22, 2017)

Amen


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 22, 2017)

Poor ECB . :(

Lol

Someone at work made Christmas Stollen
Tasted good..
Weinachtstollen or something..


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2017)

I don't know what the dates are, but I think a few new ones just went up there in the last few days.
The default time is, they are set to expire in 2 weeks, so there shouldn't be any that are more than 2 weeks old unless they were set up to stay on longer. I'll check into it!
Al


----------



## motocrash (Dec 22, 2017)

Way better than American fruitcake!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 22, 2017)

Fruitcake is pure culinary evil.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 22, 2017)

chilerelleno said:


> Fruitcake is pure culinary evil.


Don't tell the blue hairs that,you'll get hit with a cane!


----------



## dr k (Dec 22, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Poor ECB . :(
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


lol are those bugs and glitches in that stollen?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 22, 2017)

Yup agree some of the items have been there so long they have mold.

Warren


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 22, 2017)

dr k said:


> lol are those bugs and glitches in that stollen?


Was not topic worthy. But I thought it would make people forget about my comment. :D


----------



## motocrash (Dec 22, 2017)

dr k said:


> lol are those bugs and glitches in that stollen?


Kakerlaken


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 22, 2017)

smokinal said:


> I don't know what the dates are, but I think a few new ones just went up there in the last few days.
> The default time is, they are set to expire in 2 weeks, so there shouldn't be any that are more than 2 weeks old unless they were set up to stay on longer. I'll check into it!
> Al


Thanks Al.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2017)

Yeah---Mine and a few others are there since at least Mid November.

Bear


----------



## halleone (Dec 22, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Way better than American fruitcake!


BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 22, 2017)

halleone said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!


Refer to my post #7 :D


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 22, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Don't tell the blue hairs that,you'll get hit with a cane!


Better that than being forced to eat their fruitcake.


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey I happen to like fruit cake, when I can find a good one!:(


----------



## motocrash (Dec 22, 2017)

forkin pork said:


> Hey I happen to like fruit cake, when I can find a good one!:(


Look on front porches,people use them for doorstops :p


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 22, 2017)

I like less green bits and not so much booze in my postage size sample of fruitcake.
We used to get a store brand one here they made for Farmer Jack or A&P grocery store chain. It was palatable.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 22, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> I like less green bits and not so much booze in my postage size sample of fruitcake.
> We used to get a store brand one here they made for Farmer Jack or A&P grocery store chain. It was palatable.


What are the green things anyway?


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 22, 2017)

It's hard to find a good one for sure, taking a walk check out porches :rolleyes:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 22, 2017)

motocrash said:


> What are the green things anyway?


Candied fruit like cherries or  something


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 22, 2017)

I don't know, that is one thing I don't like.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 22, 2017)

Sorry, I stay in recent posts all the time so I dont see it and think about it.   I added one, everyone see it?


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 22, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Sorry, I stay in recent posts all the time so I dont see it and think about it.   I added one, everyone see it?


Yeah, I see the new one Adam, thanks.
But once again the newest (#1) featured thread is gone and all the older ones (#2-#5) from as far back as mid Oct are still gathering dust.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 22, 2017)

chilerelleno said:


> Fruitcake is pure culinary evil.



I use the fruitcakes in those tins as paperweights in a hurricane. 

My father in law sent one this Year that was delivered on a truck with a lift gate. 

Wear steel toe boots when you eat a piece.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2017)

I guess you guys will have to come up with some good new threads so we can put you on the carousel!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2017)

STOP THE MADNESS! The original Collin Street Fruit cake has been an American Icon since 1896. The recipe brought to Corsicana Texas from Wiesbaden Germany Is still loved by thousands both in America and Europe. The difference from Walley World fruit cake with it's chunks of multicolored, highly processed cherries and flowery Citron is Collin Street only uses select dried fruit and a ton of Pecans. Door Stop fruit cake is cheap crap but at $30 for a 2 pound Collin Street Deluxe, you have a Fruit Cake that is too good to give as a present to folks that don't appreciate an American Classic...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2017)

I've never met a Collins Fruitcake.
But I've met many others and truthfully have to say that one or two were actually decent, they were the quality ones as you describe with real fruit/nuts and a cake that was dense like a good banana nut bread.
Unfortunately for most of us, those good ones are far and few in between, not many are going to drop $20-$30+ on a fruitcake.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 24, 2017)

Hoozah!  Hoozah! Hoozah!
Three cheers for an all new Carousel!

Myself and other's appreciation to y'all.


----------

